# What's your idea...



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

*lioulkyuthgdsfs*

gdfgfgjgkjiuliu


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My idea of the perfect Chihuahua has nothing to do with the physical appearance. I couldnt ask for anything better than my two guys in their personality and the way they love me and my family. They are smart, affectionat and get along super with other dogs and strangers so I would have to say physical appearance doesnt matter to me

If the Chi's that have a long nose or floppy ears or long legs are born to proven Chihuahua parents then they are Chihuahuas no matter how out of the standard they are

IMO...I love them all even the mixes


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Based on pictures..I'd say that Chopper comes close to what I'd think the perfect chi would/should look like. Of course I'm just a joe schmoe and have no idea what the standard calls for or what show folks look for.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I know that what's on the inside is what's important but I actually meant what's your ideal looking Chihuahua!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chihuahuas come in so many different shapes and sizes that it is really hard to say now days? I think that the sound of sagas chis probably come closer to the standard than some I see. I love the look of the cobby chi, with the short muzzles and the large head with the short legs but I also love the look of the more deer type so to speak (I know that this term is looked down upon) in fact when I first got interested in Chis I leaned more toward the deer looking chi over the standard but now that I have gotten interested in shows and started reasearching the standard more and watching the guys prance around the rings, I now love a nice chi that conforms well to the standard too


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

My perfect chihuahua is Katie's chi Daisy. I wanna dognap her!!! I originally set out for a white/cream long hair chi. Then I found Kujo and fell in love. I love my dogs (all 4 of them are short coat LOL) but still have a little part of me that NEEDS that long hair chi!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Aww! thank you! Daisy is very flattered  I don't really have an idea of the perfect chi I guess. I love ALL chihuahuas lol I'm totally chi crazy :daisy: :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

When I mentioned the Deer type being frowned upon, I meant the descriptive word deer type. There is really no such thing as deer type or apple head just like there is no such thing as Teacup. There is only the long coat and short coat. I just mentioned that I knew it wasnt a correct term


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess it's all subjective.. I used to not like chihuahuas actually. I thought they all had huge heads, and buggy eyes. But then I came to my senses when my sister got her chi and i fell in love. I don't necessarily think the "breed standard" is the perfect chihuahua because each one is beautiful in their own way (cheesy i know, but true)

Now as far as the 'deer head' type or whatever, i don't know much about that.. however, I think Dia is not the typical apple head type. But I think she's gorgeous, and doesn't need to conform to any standards!

She's all chihuahua, trust me.. this is her mommy and daddy, she's the white pup of course:











But if you look at the pic in my sig, she's not technically breed standard I don't think.. I mean i doubt I'll be showing her, but when people see her they have to ask if she is really chihuahua because i'm guessing the majority of people think like i did, that they all have the big round heads and prominent eyes... 

its kind of like people though.. not everyone looks like the 'standard'. what is that anyway? surely you can't expect every creature in a certain species to look the same, its just not possible.


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ ohh, ok.. i was wondering about that too, beacuse i had read about the 'deer head' type and didn't know if that was an official distinction or not.. now i know.  

but it does help when trying to describe them sometimes..


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmmmmmm...that's tough. Now chopper and Ivy are built very similar. more lean and tall. Not a cobby body at all. Wouldn't you say that chopper's mom ??? And the ol' choppster had a longer nose also. Not the shorter type(which can cause breathing problems) Now I'm comparing what I remember as a child, and seeing Chihuahua's that my dad's aunt and uncle had many years ago, and they were all the cobby body type. Which is more of Willow's body. Short stalky legs, a tube shaped body rofl!!! Shorter neck, a shorter tail, meaning not curling to barely touch the back but more about a 1' or so from the back. Ivy's curls and alsmost touches her back. Now Willow and Ivy's nose is longer, but I wanted that so I wouldn't have to worry about breathing problems. I actually don't see many on here or in our area that have the shorter nose like I remember at all. Funny!! For the ears.......the Chi's trademark are the ears for sure!!!!! But I must say..there is a mom at my DD's school that has a chi, and is GORGEOUS!!!! But.......his ears are flopped. He is built more like Ivy, very lean, long legged, not an ounce of fat,but still very small, prolly no more than 3 lbs. I say if you aren't planning on showing, the ears aren't a problem, but I am drawn to the big ol' ears rofl!!! But I do know where you are coming from as far as people saying they have a chi when it is part. I was at Walmart one day and this lady had her dog all wrapped up in a blankie like it was a tiny thing. The dog had to weigh at least 10 lbs at 14 weeks and she tried telling me it was a chi? Part yes, full I doubt it rofl!!! And I can see wrapping your little one all up in a blankie when you are out since chi pups don't have much bady fat, Ivy still doesn't, but this dog looked ridiculous. At least put it in a sweater instead of treating it like it was some newborn lol!! I think she got offended when I mention how big it was for her age lol!!! Well..this was when I only had Ivy too, and she was soo dang small and Ivy was older also. But yes.....this so called chi dog was also GORGEOUS beautiful, but not a full chi at all. ANother question.....the eyes. When I was young the chi's always had buggier eyes. If you notice standards todady, they should be big but not buggy/protruding. Hello...but when did that change. Curious what you breeders know about that. I'm seeing all different eyes here also. Soo confusing. Ivy has more bug eye's but Willows aren't. But I love them no matter what, and they are what I wanted. They were chossen with only love in mind. And I wouldn't change then im for the world 

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Dia said:


> I guess it's all subjective.. I used to not like chihuahuas actually. I thought they all had huge heads, and buggy eyes. But then I came to my senses when my sister got her chi and i fell in love. I don't necessarily think the "breed standard" is the perfect chihuahua because each one is beautiful in their own way (cheesy i know, but true)
> 
> Now as far as the 'deer head' type or whatever, i don't know much about that.. however, I think Dia is not the typical apple head type. But I think she's gorgeous, and doesn't need to conform to any standards!
> 
> ...


Ahhhh....your Dia is soo precious though. She looks like her mommy  Now her daad is what I remember years ago, as what I remember is closer to the standards that I can recall.

Lori


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hello, I thought I would put in what I learned at the Dog show 2 weeks ago. I went to the dog show looking for a new puppy and I wanted to meet the breeders and chi's parents siblings etc. I hung out with the Chihuahua people all day in their motorhomes and at the ring. I have never shown or bred chi's, nor do I plan to. I just wanted a new baby. When I showed my photo of my beloved Roxy I was told she was a "dear head" and if I wanted to show it was considered a big fault, I personnally prefer the "deer heads". I was also told that if the ears didn't stand erect that was also a big fault. If they have a dog that the ears don't stand up they train the ears to stand up with tape. I finally decided that the dog show was not a place that I wanted to go to find a puppy. Although I made some really great friends and met some awsome people from all over, I still prefer the "deer head" and all I was going to find at a show were "apple heads". So that is why I am looking elsewhere. Just wanted to share what I learned.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oooh bit of a weird question 
My idea of a perfect chihuahua is mine!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

About deer heads. I aways heard deer heads are more flat on top with ears closer together. The head is more rounded between the ears with Appleheads right. It seems the apple heads come more with the cobby body. Is that what you all have found that breed???

Lori


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

When people ask me about the chihuahua breed standard, I always use my Rylie as an example. She has a perfect apple head with the 90 degree angle between her snout and her head and a short nose. She has a cobby build (short legs, built like a little tank), good tail carriage, perfect pricked ears. She weighs a little under 4 lbs, has an open molera. Her parents were show dogs as well. 

With my Chloe it's much easier to name her faults, although I think that she fits the breed standard pretty well. She is weighs 5.5lbs, has a decent head. She has the 90 degree angle but has a longer nose (although still short). She is a little leggier and longer bodied, though. In my opinion, she's a nice looking merle.

And Madison, well, he came from a bad breeder before I knew anything about dogs. He has a deer shaped head, floppy ears, bowlegs, an underbite, etc! He's a great little dog, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

This is interesting. Check out the pics. I must say Ivy is built totally like the deerhead, and Willow like the applehead. Ivy has a body like a greyhound. The high tummy, and deep chest.http://www.terrificpets.com/forum/28542.asp

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> When people ask me about the chihuahua breed standard, I always use my Rylie as an example. She has a perfect apple head with the 90 degree angle between her snout and her head and a short nose. She has a cobby build (short legs, built like a little tank), good tail carriage, perfect pricked ears. She weighs a little under 4 lbs, has an open molera. Her parents were show dogs as well.
> 
> Ivy still has an open Molera also. Guess it's never going to close at her age. But Willow has a freakin' blockhead rofl!!! She is built like a tank also. Her nickname is Brutus rofl!!!
> 
> Lori


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Roxy's Mom said:


> Hello, I thought I would put in what I learned at the Dog show 2 weeks ago. I went to the dog show looking for a new puppy and I wanted to meet the breeders and chi's parents siblings etc. I hung out with the Chihuahua people all day in their motorhomes and at the ring. I have never shown or bred chi's, nor do I plan to. I just wanted a new baby. When I showed my photo of my beloved Roxy I was told she was a "dear head" and if I wanted to show it was considered a big fault, I personnally prefer the "deer heads". I was also told that if the ears didn't stand erect that was also a big fault. If they have a dog that the ears don't stand up they train the ears to stand up with tape. I finally decided that the dog show was not a place that I wanted to go to find a puppy. Although I made some really great friends and met some awsome people from all over, I still prefer the "deer head" and all I was going to find at a show were "apple heads". So that is why I am looking elsewhere. Just wanted to share what I learned.


 
Wow, I am suprised that a show breeder actually used the term "deer head". One of the first things I was taught was not to ever mention the terms "deer head" "deer type" or "apple head" and esp. not to mention the term Teacup. I was told that these terms were taboo in the AKC show world and you would not be taken serious if you used these terms? I do agree that it is the easiest way to describe a chi though as they come in so many shapes and sizes that it is easier to have descriptive terms to explain


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Ivy's mom said:


> ~*Jessie*~ said:
> 
> 
> > When people ask me about the chihuahua breed standard, I always use my Rylie as an example. She has a perfect apple head with the 90 degree angle between her snout and her head and a short nose. She has a cobby build (short legs, built like a little tank), good tail carriage, perfect pricked ears. She weighs a little under 4 lbs, has an open molera. Her parents were show dogs as well.
> ...


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

When I first got Lily I was very paranoid that she didn't look like a chihuahua to me. I was looking at 100s and 100s of photos to compare and I have only seen a few that look like Lily. She is not KC reg but then again, I have seen some that say they are KC reg but don't look the typical breed standard. 
When I read the breed standard Lily does meet a lot of the requirements, but in the bigger picture she is not the chihuahua I always dreamt I would have. 
But that is because I refused to pay £1500 + to get the ideal breed standard. I know I have bought into the whole uncertainty of parentage, and I have no idea whether the person who bred her told me the truth. She said the dad was registered (but I never saw him). I just went by what the Mum looked like and because she was cheaper I knew I could never guarantee what she would turn out like. 
BUT she is the sweetest little dog and I am very happy with her. 
When we are out people say "Ooooh look a Chihuahua" so they haven't seen her before and that is their 1st impression. 
There are features of Lilys I constantly scrutinise , like her nose. It slopes down (doesn't have the stop)
I hate to say this but isn't deer head a recent term invented? I guess if they are KC/AKC reg there isn't any argument that they are pedigree, but perhaps they are just not breed standard. I know we keep going back to this breed standard phrase, but there must be a reason why the standards are set - because that is the look most desired for the breed. 
When I am at the vets and see all different breeds come in, like Labs, they all look the same. I cannot say that for Chihuahuas. AS i said I have looked at so many pictures and not one is the same. Maybe that is the joy of the breed! I definitely wouldn't change Lily for the universe!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Yoshismom said:


> Wow, I am suprised that a show breeder actually used the term "deer head". One of the first things I was taught was not to ever mention the terms "deer head" "deer type" or "apple head" and esp. not to mention the term Teacup. I was told that these terms were taboo in the AKC show world and you would not be taken serious if you used these terms? I do agree that it is the easiest way to describe a chi though as they come in so many shapes and sizes that it is easier to have descriptive terms to explain


I've heard this too. When I first talked to Rylie's breeder, they told me this as well. A chihuahua with an apple shaped head is considered breed standard, and everything else is just out of standard. 

Head shape doesn't make a chihuahua any more or any less of a chihuahua, though. Even when you breed two perfect breed standard chis together, they can still have puppies with longer snouts and "deer shaped" heads. The apple head is more dominant, though, when 2 breed standard chis are bred together.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Jezz said:


> .. of the perfect Chihuahua? I see people all the time claiming that they own a Chihuahua when they have a long nose and a deer head with floppy ears. While they are cute and are usually very nice pets, I just do not see why people think they are Chihuahuas! What's wrong with saying they are a Mini Foxie cross?
> 
> I think Chopper and Zero are very nice examples of the breed. So are Sound of Saga's Chis.



OMGosh that is such and awesome compliment!! Thank you, thank you. (hugs)


I think it is just like any breed...there are ones that meet the standard or close to it and then there are ones that aren't even close. But they are still technically a chi. I have a white boxer and that is not recognized as a showable "standard" and they used to be euthanized because of their color or the breeders had to give them away and have them altered to prevent more from being born, even though 25% of a boxer litter is usually white. The thing is people take those "not standard" chis and breed them with "not standard" chis, so you keep getting further and further from the standards. But they all need love chi standard or not


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I have to agree with Lisa & Lilly, one of the advantages that the chi breed have over other breeds is their diverse looks. We are very lucky that they come in so many colors, short and long hair, etc. I think the perfect chi is the healthy, happy chi curled up with me.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I thought I would add that at the last show I attended there was a chi that was very deer type that was entered

Chibi is not cobby and is very fine boned compared to the standard and his eyes are not as large as alot you see in the ring but I have been told by several show breeders that if his back wasnt roached that the other faults were only minor and he would fair well in the ring. If his back would even out I would put him in the ring for practice


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I think using the terms "deerhead" and "applehead" are being used more to describe the type of chi your refering to. I honestly don't mind at all. Lets face it, with sooo many types of Chi's out there, it was bound to happen.

Lori


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hmmmmmm...that's tough. Now chopper and Ivy are built very similar. more lean and tall. Not a cobby body at all. Wouldn't you say that chopper's mom ??? And the ol' choppster had a longer nose also. Not the shorter type(which can cause breathing problems) Now I'm comparing what I remember as a child, and seeing Chihuahua's that my dad's aunt and uncle had many years ago, and they were all the cobby body type. Which is more of Willow's body. Short stalky legs, a tube shaped body rofl!!! Shorter neck, a shorter tail, meaning not curling to barely touch the back but more about a 1' or so from the back. Ivy's curls and alsmost touches her back. Now Willow and Ivy's nose is longer, but I wanted that so I wouldn't have to worry about breathing problems. I actually don't see many on here or in our area that have the shorter nose like I remember at all. Funny!! For the ears.......the Chi's trademark are the ears for sure!!!!! But I must say..there is a mom at my DD's school that has a chi, and is GORGEOUS!!!! But.......his ears are flopped. He is built more like Ivy, very lean, long legged, not an ounce of fat,but still very small, prolly no more than 3 lbs. I say if you aren't planning on showing, the ears aren't a problem, but I am drawn to the big ol' ears rofl!!! But I do know where you are coming from as far as people saying they have a chi when it is part. I was at Walmart one day and this lady had her dog all wrapped up in a blankie like it was a tiny thing. The dog had to weigh at least 10 lbs at 14 weeks and she tried telling me it was a chi? Part yes, full I doubt it rofl!!! And I can see wrapping your little one all up in a blankie when you are out since chi pups don't have much bady fat, Ivy still doesn't, but this dog looked ridiculous. At least put it in a sweater instead of treating it like it was some newborn lol!! I think she got offended when I mention how big it was for her age lol!!! Well..this was when I only had Ivy too, and she was soo dang small and Ivy was older also. But yes.....this so called chi dog was also GORGEOUS beautiful, but not a full chi at all. ANother question.....the eyes. When I was young the chi's always had buggier eyes. If you notice standards todady, they should be big but not buggy/protruding. Hello...but when did that change. Curious what you breeders know about that. I'm seeing all different eyes here also. Soo confusing. Ivy has more bug eye's but Willows aren't. But I love them no matter what, and they are what I wanted. They were chossen with only love in mind. And I wouldn't change then im for the world
> 
> Lori


Yes Lori, Chopper does have the slimmer body not the really short legs but as far as his nose goes (LOL that rhymes) I was told by several breeders that it was perfect not to short and not to long, just where it should be.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I thought I would add that at the last show I attended there was a chi that was very deer type that was entered
> 
> Chibi is not cobby and is very fine boned compared to the standard and his eyes are not as large as alot you see in the ring but I have been told by several show breeders that if his back wasnt roached that the other faults were only minor and he would fair well in the ring. If his back would even out I would put him in the ring for practice


OK........rofl, call me stupid, but what is roached 

Lori


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Roached is when the back slopes down (right?)... you see it in a lot of German Shepherds.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Yes Lori, Chopper does have the slimmer body not the really short legs but as far as his nose goes (LOL that rhymes) I was told by several breeders that it was perfect not to short and not to long, just where it should be.


Oh good....see I like the not soo flat nose. I guess the standards have changed for the noses to, from a looong time ago. I need to go to some shows. I just LOOOVE choppers looks. He has such the perfect little stance when he posses. He is soo photogenic! Lucky guy 

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Look at this. to me the pic of the beige and white shortcoat chi looks more like a deerhead to me. Funny huh? Doesn't look like an applehead, which is mentioned in the standards. Now the one above that in the tiny pic looks more what I remember chi's looking like when I was younger.
http://www.akc.org/breeds/chihuahua/index.cfm

Lori


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Ivy's mom said:


> Look at this. to me the pic of the beige and white shortcoat chi looks more like a deerhead to me. Funny huh? Doesn't look like an applehead, which is mentioned in the standards. Now the one above that in the tiny pic looks more what I remember chi's looking like when I was younger.
> http://www.akc.org/breeds/chihuahua/index.cfm
> 
> Lori


I definitely agree... the chihuahua illustration doesn't represent the dogs winning in today's shows. I've always wondered why that drawing hasn't been updated.

Thing is, as time goes on the breed standard changes. It's all about what direction breed clubs want their breed to go in.

I'll have to post up some pictures sometime about the changes in skulls of different breeds over the last 100 years. Someone posted it up on another forum a while back, and it's very interesting.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

If I remember correctly roach backed is curved up...I read it somewhere and all be darned if I can find it now!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Roached is where it curves upward in the middle of the spine Instead of a straight topline from base of the tail to the base of the neck it curves.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep, that's right:

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/04_The_Back/The_Back.html


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

gizmo is my favourite but id like to dognap tink


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sheeewww...good. I was thinking that maybe the standards I was thinking about aren't that at all. I wonder why they would put a pic of a not so standard quality on their page. I mean..my gosh, it shouldn't be hard to find one that meets their standards don't you think lol!!!! Oh..would love to se the skull pics  Yep.....I think the whole Taco bell, Paris HIlton's "tinkerbell" thing brought the "deerheads" and the soo called "teacups" which seem to be more of the deerhead look to the attention of alot of people.

LOri

Lori


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

My Chilli looks pretty good I think , he done well showing too so he must be close to the standard.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

JazmynsMama said:


> LOL. great response!! Ditto!!


Lol thanks  

Cant think of a more perfect chihuahua than my own.. no matter how 'perfect' or close to the breed standered others are!


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

JazmynsMama said:


> Dia is soooo freakin cute to me...maybe because her and Jaz look a lot alike.
> But I love Dia's sassy look. lol. I think she looks like a chi...I never would of questioned it. I've never had anyone
> ask me that about Jazmyn...pretty much everyone know right away she's a chi.
> Dia's parents are cuties too...and one looks more "apple" and one looks more "deer".



aww, thank you  yup, her and jaz look like sisters  

my b/f saw your sig and said the same thing.. he was literally saying "Awwwww she's so cuuute, awwwwww" for like 2 mins straight.. lol. 

and what i was tryin to say is that some people have to ask, "she's a chihuahua, right?" i guess its because she doesn't look like the typical breed standard, but that was more when she was really small. she's starting to grow into her features a little more now.. i'll have to take some pics soon, but my b/f took her down to the keys to visit his dad so i won't see her until late tonight.  i'm gonna miss my little baby! :foxes15:


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow...thats quite the thread to get the convo started  I am no expert but i see lots of Chi's in the forum that i just just love! I was never a Chi fan, with the big eyes and all the barking, but then my cousin got his little guy and i knew that would be my next dog...lol...it was love!  Now i would claim that i own a Chi...Jezz am i mistaken in doing so because his nose is longer, or he is more "deer type?" I know hes not show material but i would still say he looks like a chi, no one has to ask me what breed his is when we are out. When i first got Milo i was worried because he didn't look so much like chi but hes kinda grown into his look  He does have the longer nose, his legs are not long tho(or i don't think) both his ears finally stand up,and hes got a long body too. I've attached a pic for you to see.


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

cocochihuahua said:


> Oooh bit of a weird question
> My idea of a perfect chihuahua is mine!!!


I agree, I don,t know if any of you remember my first introduction to your site but I distinical said my ones are the best of course I am 1oo per cent Bias


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Well my perfect chi would have to have a very good head i love apple heads i like big apple heads lol, and i love big eyes! i love short cobby bodies too!
My ideal chis on here are Zero, Ella, Rylie, i love Chopper too! oh and Pips Chilli and more on here!
This is my idea of the perfect head, although it is a puppy i couldnt find a adult with a better head!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh heres another but an adult but i think its just perfect!









*i got these images off google BTW*


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

oh i almost forgot i love Katies Leila aswell!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

MY perfect Chihuahua? Misty Meadows Rintintin:











Though my boy Billy turned out to be quite nice as well  :


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

This was one of the 1st pictures I saw of a chihuahua and looking back Im not sure that this is breed standard but HOW CUTE?!! 









Now when I look at Lily I see some similarities to that dog, except Lily has a black muzzle










So I guess I did get my *dream* chihuahua after all!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Lily looks quite in the standard Lisa, you should be very proud!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

she has quite a nice head!  you can see it very clear in ur siggy


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

oh i do :love4: her!
she's not a show dog so what does it matter. I like her slopey nose anyway!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I think Lilly is beautiful! She is just as much chihuahua as any show chi  I'm glad not everyone thinks that just because a chihuahua isn't perfect then it's not a chi. It's bad enough how everyone criticizes people and the way they look, now they do it to dogs too :lol:


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ory&C said:


> MY perfect Chihuahua? Misty Meadows Rintintin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are beautiful! :love5:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

JazmynsMama said:


> I'm curious tho Jezz...is this coming up regarding Finn? I saw your post in his mommy's other thread about how you think he isn't a full bred chi.


No! This couple came into my work today with a Chihuahua that looked like a Foxie. That's why this is coming up.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't think Bindii or Lillie are breed standard. Lillie's face looks like she is part Pom, even though she's not. Bindii's face is too sharp. I think Pepi is pretty close to it though. He has a very round head and a short little nose, an open molera and short little legs with big android eyes. 

I wouldn't ever doubt any of these as Chihuahuas -



















But I just prefer the cobby, big eyed, round head look. Every show I've ever been to, the BOS was always awarded to a Chihuahua like this -



















Even though I consider those real Chihuahuas, I'd never look down on a dog that was part Chi or pure but wasn't breed standard or what I consider the "perfect Chi".


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Jezz..IMO the first one you showed (the SC) looks to me to have to long of a neck? and a bit straight in his stifles (could be the way he is stacked), but still all of his features look very nice You have to remember that in shows politics play a big part in some areas. Each judge has certain things that they are real sticklars for and other things that they are more easy on where as the next judge would be the exact opposite. Each breeder even though there is a standard has a different idea on what looks better and they try to breed for those traits. I am much more saavy on the Great Dane breed as I have been into them for ages but I have seen many a Ch. that did not conform at all to the standard. I think it all goes back to "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" Alot of people think the Great Dane breed is getting to slender and look more Greyhoundish and are bringing in imports to try to get the larger bone structure back in the breed. There is alot of argument now on whether the American bred dane could bring a boar down (what they were originally bred to do) The breeder I got my boy from has alot of bone in her line and that is one of the reasons I chose her. Some breeders prefer the taller lankier look in their danes and breed for that trait. I get a magazine called "Dane World" and you would be suprised how different each and every dane look from one another but all are Champions. I think each breed out there goes through lots of different changes along the ages.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I wanted to add that the LC pictured is just Gorgeous


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well.....now that I know what roached is, don't you think more of the deer type slender, lean body style tend to have that roached look, or more greyhound as I call it.

LOri




Yoshismom said:


> I thought I would add that at the last show I attended there was a chi that was very deer type that was entered
> 
> Chibi is not cobby and is very fine boned compared to the standard and his eyes are not as large as alot you see in the ring but I have been told by several show breeders that if his back wasnt roached that the other faults were only minor and he would fair well in the ring. If his back would even out I would put him in the ring for practice


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont know if I would say that or not because I have seen some of the deer types with very nice straight top lines and I have seen some cobbier more standard Chis with the roached back. From my understanding the roached back in any breed is one of the hardest traits to breed out. You would think that due to the deer types being slender and long legged like a greyhound per say, then they would have that roach in the back but I think I see just as many of one as I do the other?


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well i know my chihuahuas faults some of mine dont look chi standard 
alfie has a slight long nose but hes going in the ring and i have been told he should do fine as everything else about him is perfect charlie is also a great looking chi but his sister rainey doesnt look chi standard although they are brother and sister
raven is very close to breed standard too with the short legs good head and short nose 
honey is small but very lean but very close the the breed standard too i really dont know about daisy yet as shes still only small
but what i think is if you have your chihuahua and you love it thats what matters chis are all different just like us!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think all of your crew are Gorgeous!;-) 
I dont think that Chibi fits the standard like most I have seen but yet I have been told that the things that are wrong would still be only minor faults except ofcourse for that topline:-( He is still young and some say that it could level out so here is hoping;-)
My poor Yoshi is so poorly bred that it breaks my heart and he does not conform at all to the standard he goes even further out of the box and although he much closer resembles the deer type (why I got him in the first place;-) ) his front legs are bowed out something fierce and those ears are huge and those things make me love him that much more

BTW If I had my way I would have one of every color in both types;-)


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nicely put Freedomchis...I just find it really confusing and i've read the standard but still...its hard to pick apart somes elses puppy! Just my opinion tho


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Yoshismom- I agree with you. One in each color for me as well .


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

heres my idea of a couple of perfect chis








always cute, always ready to play, and always always ready to cuddle and love lolol these are just two of the many pefect chis i have see especially on this board


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

kenchi said:


> heres my idea of a couple of perfect chis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree  And love those little chest freckles, Ivy has some too  Her skin there is the softest ever there too!

LOri


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I dont know if I would say that or not because I have seen some of the deer types with very nice straight top lines and I have seen some cobbier more standard Chis with the roached back. From my understanding the roached back in any breed is one of the hardest traits to breed out. You would think that due to the deer types being slender and long legged like a greyhound per say, then they would have that roach in the back but I think I see just as many of one as I do the other?


Oh...very interesting. I didn't know this roached back was something that is a hard trait to breed out. Boy....I learn soo much in this group LOVE IT!! When Ivy is standing with her head up her back is straight, but of course when she is smelling the ground etc. it tends to round a bit. Don't know if that is normal or not. But love that little girl either way 

Lori


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> well i know my chihuahuas faults some of mine dont look chi standard
> alfie has a slight long nose but hes going in the ring and i have been told he should do fine as everything else about him is perfect charlie is also a great looking chi but his sister rainey doesnt look chi standard although they are brother and sister
> raven is very close to breed standard too with the short legs good head and short nose
> honey is small but very lean but very close the the breed standard too i really dont know about daisy yet as shes still only small
> but what i think is if you have your chihuahua and you love it thats what matters chis are all different just like us!!!!


Actually, I have always thought your Chis were wonderful looking.


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

Ya know, I've never though Kobe looked like a "standard chi" but it doesn't bother me one bit. I love the little guy. In fact sometimes I have wondered if he is in fact full chi. But I don't care enough to worry about it. He has a longer nose and long legs. And a straight tail. Most of the chis I've seen have a curled tail. When I really think of an ideal chi and what it should look like I think the Taco Bell one lol. I have NO clue on the real standards though.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Ughh. I really hate it when people say the Taco Bell Chi is a perfect looking Chihuahua. That dog is DEFINITELY part Foxie.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Jezz said:


> But I just prefer the cobby, big eyed, round head look. Every show I've ever been to, the BOS was always awarded to a Chihuahua like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww Francesco Cochetti's dogs!   Donald Duch definitely is a perfect example of the breed.... perfect temperament, great body structure and so confident in the ring! Dusty is a nice smooth coat as well..... though I prefer the parti-colours or black & tans meself. Have you seen Kaliente Navajo Nights??


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I don't understand what you mean by 'part foxie'? 

Hmm, as far as perfect Chis on here go, I'm very fond of SoundofSaga's shorthaired girls, and Zero, Chilli, Ella-bella-leena and a few others (the new breeder from norway has some lovely dogs) are my favourite longhairs.

Baby is obviously not my perfect Chi because she's only half Chi! She is my favourite dog, though xD

When I look for my first purebred Chi, I will be looking for applehead and cobby body. There's a chihuahua owner near me who I keep meeting out on walks that has my dream chi - gorgeous colour, gorgeous face, gorgeous body structure (and she got her for only £500 in Kent! There is hope for me yet!)


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

lol your taking it so seriously...I never said the taco bell chi is perfect looking. I dont claim to be an expert in chis at all so I have ZERO idea what is the "perfect chi". In fact I knew nothing about them until I came across Kobe and got him. All I was saying is that when I think chi, that is what I think of. Probably because I am not very educated about them. Ignorance I guess but nothing to get worked up over.


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

To me, all of them are equally adorable and perfect. Even if they are only half. How can anyone say one dog is any more perfect looking then the other. Every chi I see on this site is just as perfect as the one before


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I think people just assume that a lot of other breeds 'look the same' because it's a lot easier to see the weight difference in a tiny dog. I was comparing some alsatian pictures a while ago, and they're actually very diverse in shape/size/coat when you really look at them!

I've seen huge alsatians, i've seen alsatians half the size of the huge ones, i've seen curly coated alsatians, thick coated, shortcoated etc. (And yes, definitely all alsatians, not german shepherds) it's just they don't come in as many different colours. 

You can just see more diversity in the Chi breed because a) it's what we love the most and what we all look at and b) because of their 'smallest dog' trait (so different weights are really obvious)


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Rah said:


> I've seen huge alsatians, i've seen alsatians half the size of the huge ones, i've seen curly coated alsatians, thick coated, shortcoated etc. (And yes, definitely all alsatians, not german shepherds) it's just they don't come in as many different colours.


What is an Alsatian? Never seen it being described in KC breed standards?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Alsatian is another name for a German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Haha, i've always thought they were two different breeds. Well in that case, I've seen even more different alsatians if german shepherds are the same thing xD


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

even show dogs arent perfect that is what i have been told anyway the girl who i talk to has what i would girl the perfect chihuahuas to me and she says they still have the faults 
thanks about the coments about my lot who i adore and love everyone of them the same with/without there faults 
at the moment we are looking for our perfect chihuahua for showing purposes and its really hard 
raven had a humpy/hunched up look back when she was younger but this has now gone so yoshis mum this problem with chibi could go away soon as hes around the same age as raven shes 10 mths now
Daisy has it now but every day it seems to be going away so i am not stressed out about 
also my perfect chi would be my alfies daddy hes gorgeous and if alfie turns out like him except for his nose i will be over the moon


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm going to move this thread to Showing and Conformation since that's been the main topic here :wave: Please remember that pointing out the faults of other peoples pets can be hurtful.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i personally dont care for this thread. just because a chi doesnt fit "the perfect chi" criteria doesnt mean that is mixed or not a full chi. 
as so many have said on here they come in several shaped sizes, colors, and coat types. this is what we love about this breed. they are wonderful variety of dog. who are we to judge what is full chi or not. they are all beautiful in there own way and are loved as such. this is just my opinion and is not here to offend anyone by any means. if i have offended anyone i apologize.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> even show dogs arent perfect that is what i have been told anyway the girl who i talk to has what i would girl the perfect chihuahuas to me and she says they still have the faults
> thanks about the coments about my lot who i adore and love everyone of them the same with/without there faults
> at the moment we are looking for our perfect chihuahua for showing purposes and its really hard
> raven had a humpy/hunched up look back when she was younger but this has now gone so yoshis mum this problem with chibi could go away soon as hes around the same age as raven shes 10 mths now
> ...


How old was she when her topline started to level out? Chibi was 10 months old on the 1st.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Awww my little guy was mentioned  thankyou, Zero is my perfect chi not just because of how he looks, but for who he is and tbh he was always incredibly special to me due to the circumstances of how I got him.

Every chi is perfect but I am very fond of the 'typy' show chi I guess due to that being what I was used to seeing growing up


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

what lines is Zero from Sarah? I love his looks and Lily needs a little friend


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hi michelle shes only just turning 10 mths it will be on the 9 of april her topline has levelled out about two mths ago but can appear when shes neverous or meeting someone from the first time her sister which my mil has, still has the hunched up look as i call it but hers is starting to level out also it just seems to be taking a little longer
chibi is gorgeous btw so is yoshi too!!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

His dad is from the Leyju Kennel and his mum was from Kivox, but both sides are pretty much Widogi further back


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Gosh.....hopefully I haven't ofened anyone. If so I'm soo sorry too! I love all dogs. I find it very interesting though what standards there are for Chi's. When I see sooo many varieties out there. It will be soo interesting to see how the standards will change with the changes of the chi's in the future. Heaven knows my girls aren't up to the standards, but I couldn't love them any more 

Lori


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

melonypersians said:


> i personally dont care for this thread. just because a chi doesnt fit "the perfect chi" criteria doesnt mean that is mixed or not a full chi.
> as so many have said on here they come in several shaped sizes, colors, and coat types. this is what we love about this breed. they are wonderful variety of dog. who are we to judge what is full chi or not. they are all beautiful in there own way and are loved as such. this is just my opinion and is not here to offend anyone by any means. if i have offended anyone i apologize.



rotest: My thoughts exactly! :foxes15: Do you realize others' get hurt when this "perfect" chi criteria comes on here every few months?! That's what I LOVE about chihuahuas:love4: ......the fact that there are so many different looks of a chihuahua! So there doesn't have to be one "perfect" standard!:hmph: How many of you who believe in the "perfect" chihuahua would measure up to a version of the "perfect" human female????!!!:tongue3:


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well said pooky peds thats what i was trying to say in a round about way without seeming rude everyone is different so is chihuahuas!!!!


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Mmn, some chihuahua owners can get a bit nazi-ish when it comes to conforming/standards and what not. 'DON'T GET THAT PUPPY IT DOESN'T HAVE A 90 DEGREE ANGLED SNOUT! xD It can get a bit silly sometimes  

Honestly, there are some wonderful dogs on here, and I've fallen in love with so many of them. I adore Katies little pack - even more so since i've been drawing them. Speaking of which, I'm glad all these Chihuahuas are a bit different because it makes drawing them more fun! And Chico and Chopper have wicked amounts of personality from all the pictures that have been posted of them. And plenty more than just those two, but they've had the most pictures posted recently! 

I have a lot of feelings on the subject of what puppy to get and where from and what I look for in a dog, but I think it's a rant for another day! I think your 'perfect Chi' will always end up being the one you choose for yourself, just like your own children will be your perfect children (although obviously you don't get to choose your kids!) Although they might not be exactly what you imagined, you fall in love with them for who they are.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

hehe Rah "nazi-ish" I love it.

This is not a breeders forum and it's wearisome that this topic comes up every couple months. This is a chi lovers forum, for average people with average chi's, and it's a guarantee that when the subject of "the perfect chi" comes up, people are going to be offended. Those concerned with perfection need to find a good breeders forum to broach this subject.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont know that they need to find a different forum They just need to post these questions and ideas here in this topic as it is for Conformation Thats why we moved it here instead of shutting it down;-)

I dont think anybody means anything by it and they are entitled to their opinions, some just do not realize that it may hurt others feelings in the process:-( 

I can see both sides of the spectrum and some people that really get into the breed and do the research and are looking for a Chi to show can get really caught up in conformation and ideals of the perfect chi (It can be quite addictive). And the other end of the spectrum just adore their chis as family members Then you have the middle road that have both and adore theirs as family members;-)

There is really no right or wrong answer here just be respectful to others that may not agree with your point of view and make sure you post in the right areas;-)


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I love this subject! My idea of the perfect chi: Big apple head with a short muzzle, big eyes but not protruding. I like a strong buddy, almost a square. I don't like the really tiny dogs, between 1.8 - 2.5 kilo is just great. I also love the HUGE ears.  I like the Misty Meadows type, and offcourse the A Million Dreams type (Keeffer's breeder).

Few of my favourite dogs:
The prettiest Chi I've ever seen, Doughnut 'Bramerita Naughty but Nice'








Rocky 'Guichon's Rock your World'








Chucky 'Chucky von Berlichtingen'








Misty Meadows Donald Duck








Keeffers grandpa Aladin 'Aladin des Petits Mickeys'


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!!! 

Its hard for me to imagine that maybe one day Willow will have a coat like theirs!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

bet willow will her coat has been coming along nicely some chis take a little longer to get their coats but when they come in you will definally be loving it lol


----------



## Little'one (Mar 25, 2006)

As much as everyone is sure to love their own dogs with warts and all the standard is there to set an example of what they SHOULD ideally look like. There is nothing wrong with that. In the UK if you are over a size 14 you are classed as overweight, is everyone over a size 14 really overweight? Well no... Nothing is as simple as that. But of course there are guidelines that are helpful and should preserve the breed as it was meant to be. That is not to be taken as a blow to people who have dogs that are not totally up to standard. There isn't ONE single Chihuahua out there that is 100% perfect. BUT, to try and line your dogs against it for the future when breeding does help to maintain the look that is wanted and has been for many years. 

Now is showing the end all and be all? Definitely NOT! But to breed for the sake that you think your dog is the best and the cutest isn't really the wisest thing to do


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't really like the direction the breed standard has taken since the 50's personally. The ones that look to be between 'deer' and 'apple' is how it used to be, but for some reason, now breeders are going for shorter snouts (more breathing problems), and apple heads (open moleras). Looks over health it seems, yet an 'improvement' in the breed? 

Not that I don't find all chihuahuas beautiful. I actually don't have a preference for one 'type' over the other. My 'type' is chihuahua =/ Perfect looking to me is a chi that is healthy, happy, and has eyes that smile.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

The part of the head hasn't changed much. It has always been 'apple dome'? 1933: Official Standard of the Chihuahua
As Adopted by the Chihuahua Club of America
(as published in Ida H. Garret’s book, “The Chihuahua” published in 1933)

HEAD – Well rounded “Apple Dome,” cheeks and jaws lean, teeth level. Nose moderately short and black. In chocolate, coffee, seal brown and mole, self colored.

1942: OFFICIAL STANDARD OF THE CHIHUAHUA
Compiled by the Chihuahua Club of America, approved by AKC on April 14, 1942
This is the Standard that is also recognized by the CKC in Canada


HEAD – A well rounded “apple dome” skull, with or without Molera. Cheeks and jaws lean. Nose moderately short, slightly pointed. In blonde types nose tip can be self-colored or black. In mole, blue and chocolate, the nose tip is self-colored. In blonde type a pink nose is permissible.

and the newest

Head
A well rounded "apple dome" skull, with or without molera. Expression - Saucy. Eyes - Full, but not protruding, balanced, set well apart-luminous dark or luminous ruby. (Light eyes in blond or white-colored dogs permissible.) Ears - Large, erect type ears, held more upright when alert, but flaring to the sides at a 45 degree angle when in repose, giving breadth between the ears. Muzzle - Moderately short, slightly pointed. Cheeks and jaws lean. Nose - Self-colored in blond types, or black. In moles, blues, and chocolates, they are self-colored. In blond types, pink nose permissible. Bite - Level or scissors. Overshot or undershot bite, or any distortion of the bite or jaw, should be penalized as a serious fault. Disqualifications - Broken down or cropped ears.

I think it hasn't changed much.. But I agree that the noses are getting to short


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep, I know that, but back them 'apple dome' wasn't the extreme that it is now. If you look at the chis that used to win back then, they look much like something in between todays 'deer' and 'apple'. It just seems that people are starting to take it too far. Apple dome now, people take to mean as extremely round, shorter snout, 90 degree stop, even though it doesn't even say that in the breed standard.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah never saw a Chihuahua from back then. Do you have pictures of them? As I would like to see it. I'll be searching the web, lol. Don't you think it's also the 'fault' of the judges? As they select the ones they like and make them #1, and ofcourse everybody wants a winning Chi, so the breeders will breed the type the judges like. As 2 Chihuahua's could meet the breed standard, and then the judge selects which type he or she likes. And nowadays they select more and more the short nose and extremely big and round heads.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah it does seem like it would be largely the judges, since the text of the breed standard certainly hasn't changed since then. I think a lot of changes to the breed standard are done with voting as well.

I saw some pictures once from a website that had old pictures from dog shows back then, and also a few from old newspaper articles. I guess they look similar to show dogs now, just the noses slightly longer, and their bodies were more lean and less stocky than they are now, and their noses didn't really make the 90 degree angle, it was slightly more sloped.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's an okay example actually: http://www.ahkennel.net/standard.htm


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, I know my chis are not going to be in the show ring, but they are still pedigreed AKC chihuahuas. They are only "crossed" with other chihuahuas. I don't feel strange calling them chihuahuas because that's what they are!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

And they're beautiful chihuahuas too


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

I am absolutely no sure what the perfect chi looks like. When I got Duke I met his fur mom and dad. They were beautiful Chi's. But I was told by someone at the petco that Duke doesn't look like a Chihuahua. I beg to differ he is exactly what I think a chi looks like. But I am just a pet person not a show person.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> .. of the perfect Chihuahua? I see people all the time claiming that they own a Chihuahua when they have a long nose and a deer head with floppy ears. While they are cute and are usually very nice pets, I just do not see why people think they are Chihuahuas! What's wrong with saying they are a Mini Foxie cross?
> 
> I think Chopper and Zero are very nice examples of the breed. So are Sound of Saga's Chis.


i think the perfect chi would have a HUGE head, fairly short nose ( but i decided today that it doesnt have to be TOO short and it must have a nice stop). The dog would also have a long, full, luxurious coat ( if an LC). Plus, he'd have a coby body and large dark eyes. That is the perfect chi to me.

So, needless to say, i am partial to: Chad, Bailey, Guichon's Jace, Max, Chelsea, Chalupa, Daisy, Mucho, Christy..ok just about all of Guichon's CHs. Then there is Kokura Yama's Sena and Ben. nd i also like Tip's Penelope ( who is NOT a CH but is very,very stunning). To me, these dogs are close to perfect and all their owners are so lucky to be graced with their presence. These are the dogs i kept in mind when i was looking for my dream chi.


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

This is my idea of the perfect CHI.
"Emmett"
I saw him in person before he went to Westminster.
He will make your heart skip a beat!
http://www.rafinachihuahuas.com/news/


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Two of the most perfect dogs I have seen recently are Ch Bramerita Naughty But Nice and Ch Ballybroke Mandy - they are truely fabulous.


----------



## hankwheels (Jan 11, 2009)

My idea of a perfect chihuahua would be a short-haired apple-headed.
Growing up as a child, my grandma had a gorgeous female chi, her name was Dixie and she was black and white. And my babysitter had a beautiful male chi, his name was Wrinkles and he was white and brown. Both of these chis were short-haired apple-heads, which is why I think I am so picky about chihuahua appearances.


----------



## IttyBitty (Feb 10, 2008)

*Seen changes in the show ring the last three years.*

This will be my fourth year showing chihuahuas and I learned there has been changes. The first year I showed it was super short noses (almost unnaturally short) short squat body, short legs. Well last year, I saw the bigger end (5 lbs and up) winning with the longer legs. My Jasmine is leggy, but her body is stocky built. Her head is not super short, or super long. Too me the perfect nose is right in between. I mean mine have a hard enough time breathing when they get excited (you know the famous snorting) so why shorten their noses anymore? 

I did find between the four that I show that a good alert look is really nice. Ace, my second bred by that I will be showing this year, has a great alert look at all times. Can';t say the same for his daddy even though he was won a few points. 

pictures of my dogs can be seen at www.countryhomepets.com. I probably won't be showing much this year since I am due with a bundle of joy in June. I only could afford to go once a month anyway, but this year will be even less. I love dog shows though.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Your Longworth’s Roscoe P. Coltrane is just ADORABLE!!!!


----------

